# Couple ideas:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

First off, I was wondering if any of you guys have been to Wacker in Chicago? Is it just internet sales or a store you can shop from? If you can shop there......I'd kinda like to head that direction early one morning. Maybe if a few guys are interested we can head that direction. Not anytime in the near future, maybe after tax time when most will have some extra green  


Second, what about having a small carp tourament.......except, no money changing hands....just bragging rights. Get a few guys together, vote on a spot and see who can pull out the biggest fish and the most fish.

Just a couple things I was thinking about at work.......just wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Tourny sounds fine. I'll show some of you boys who the bossman is. No need for carp pods or fancy boilies.....maize bi***es!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

wacker has a store front where u can drop in and shop.. if u are gonna go, let me know.. also maybe we can stop at westside in indy as well.. hes got a bunch of carp gear coming in soon..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

AK I just called you!! I'm hitting down town with MUSH this afternoon. I'll be there around 1 or so. Call my new cell.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

A gathering sounds great, count me in if im off work the day of the event.

Scott

PS: I will be bringing my fancy gear and stuff...but no boilies....sure love to meet the "bossman" and learn how to catch carp..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If my ole mighty teacher allows me to attend .......Count me in!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea, count me in for the "post" tax time Chicago run....i'll be ready!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

leave super early on a Saturday, maybe meet at someone's house and pile in a couple cars(if needed) and head west!!! I'm pretty set on my rod/reel choice: 2 penn bait runners and to warriors. they have the penns cheaper than BPS....the drive will more than make up for the difference


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB, get ahold of me and we'll put together a few "fun" events around town and mix it up a bit...plus i think we should do a day with few hours bankside talking baits, rigs, ect..then do some fishing afterwards.

Scott


----------



## Boilie (Jul 15, 2005)

if you don't believe me, see my handle. i'd be game for something around town....maybe cosi? then grab a beer?....maybe at Barley's? maybe one of these upcoming saturdays? i would be very interested in any tutorials. other than my boilie recipe, i keep it simple: corn, bread, or basic wheaties recipes.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Barleys sounds good, but I lost my ID, can someone help a fishing brother out??


----------



## Boilie (Jul 15, 2005)

you might be limited to lemonade kiddo (they do have really good fresh-squeezed lemonade though)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Well sounds good to me, I love lemonade!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa... you guys kill me man
have fun wish I could go but a little too far for me


----------

